# Outlook Express 6 cannot type in body of email



## Machen (Dec 31, 2004)

okay, see if this has ever happened to anyone else. I have outlook express 6. I can create new mail messages, I can type in the "to" box and the "subject" box but when I go down to type the body of my letter... I can't type anything. I can't tab down to the body box, I can't click on the white space and get a cursor. ?!? Any suggestions?


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think I might know what is wrong. On the bottom of each new email message there are three tabs as shown in the attached file. Try clicking on edit. You are most likely on preview.

Hope this helps.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Did that work?


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

thumb10.40 -

I've never seen those option tabs before, nor do I see them now on my email. Is there something within the Options I need check to bring those tabs up? I could not find anything. I'm running OE 6 with SP2. 

TIA


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

I am also running OE version 6.

I tried a few things out. It looks like you might be sending your emails in plain text instead of HTML. Is this correct? You can check this under tools > options > send. When you switch to that it looks like you don't have those tabs. I am sure this is simply because you don't need those if you are just doing plain text.

I would be interested if you posted a bunch of screen shots of what you are looking at. Do as many as you have time for starting with a new message and maybe what you see under tools options.

Let me know what happens.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

It's not a huge concern, I was just curious.

Anyhow, I have do OE configured to send in HTML format. Again, just curious only.

jnibori


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is what I get when I switch to plain text. The first one is the new message the second attachment is my Options window.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You could try going into add or remove programs, check MSIE and select repair.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Ok, thanks. I'm sure I'm not configured properly, but not a problem. I was only curious.

Thanks for the input.


jnibori


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

bassetman said:


> You could try going into add or remove programs, check MSIE and select repair.


What would that potentially do?


----------

